# 4 months later...



## Wingedcloud (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello all,

4 months have passed since I melted my very first gold button (the first one from the right). In these 4 months, my golden family increased a bit.


Besides gold, I recently tried a method to recover silver from keyboard mylars, and got this little "bar" 


I'm sharing this because I think showing our achievements make this forum "mentors" proud and shows newbies that it is indeed possible to recover satisfying amounts of precious metals from e-scrap.
And, personally, I would like to thank, once again, to everyone that shared their knowledge, in the forum or with me directly, by reading and answering my posts. It's certainly been a precious help, and these last 4 months surely have been rewarding.
I am 25 years old, and being without better options, I'm currently trying to make my life out of e-scrap, by opening a legal company, that receives, collects and recycles e-scrap as much as possible. It's been a long and hard road, but I've been farther from where I am now. I hope one day I can come here and tell everyone that I succeded 

Kind regards,
Winged


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice family, I see that you got your firstborn tested by the drill mark. Didn't you think it was yours? :lol: 

It shows that a newbie can indeed recover gold in a few months, it also is a reminder that e-scrap isn't a fast road to riches if that is all pay for four months of work.

I hope you succeed, at least you know what it takes to recover the precious metals and can base any decisions on that.

Göran


----------



## IdahoMole (Aug 29, 2016)

Congratulations. I hope your future endeavors lead to continued success.


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2016)

Cheers, go get um.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Aug 30, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Nice family, I see that you got your firstborn tested by the drill mark. Didn't you think it was yours? :lol:
> 
> It shows that a newbie can indeed recover gold in a few months, it also is a reminder that e-scrap isn't a fast road to riches if that is all pay for four months of work.
> 
> ...



Since it was my first one, I had it tested for purity, to check if I was doing it right. Came out 997


----------



## chuckgambale (Aug 30, 2016)

Great work shining bits of inspiration


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 31, 2016)

Wingedcloud said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Nice family, I see that you got your firstborn tested by the drill mark. Didn't you think it was yours? :lol:
> ...


Nice job! I need to get mine tested one of these days.


----------



## Shark (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice! I still need to melt silver. I have cemented silver on hand, I just haven't tried it yet.


----------

